
A joint policy proposal for an open Internet - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/joint-policy-proposal-for-open-internet.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
bhiggins
So Google loves net neutrality except when it doesn't.

